# Steuersatz FSA No. 10 - ZR Team



## NicerThanYou (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
bei den ZR Team Bikes ist ja ein FSA No. 10 Steuersatz verbaut. Dazu gehört ein recht hoher konischer Spacer der anscheinend gleichzeitig als Abdeckkappe für den Steuersatz dient.
Bei den ZR Race Bikes ist auch ein FSA No.10 Steuersatz verbaut, aber ohne diese konische Kappe.

Weiß jemand woher ich eine flache Abdeckkappe wie bei den ZR Race Bikes bekomme, damit ich den Vorbau tiefer anbauen kann und mit Spacern meiner Wahl arbeiten kann? Den Steuersatz zu tauschen wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden.

Danke


----------



## NicerThanYou (1. August 2016)

Keiner? Das glaub ich ja nun nicht. Vielleicht hat auch jemand einen anderen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NicerThanYou (3. August 2016)

Nochmal zur Veranschaulichung mit Bild. Links ein ZR Team mit der konischen Kappe und rechts ein ZR Race mit flacher Kappe.
Beide laut Datenblatt mit FSA No. 10 Steuersatz.

Wo kriege ich denn nun so eine flache Abdeckkappe her? Bei FSA scheint es diese nicht einzeln zu geben und ich finde auch keinen kompletten Steuersatz von dem ich die Abdeckung nehmen kann.

Die konische Kappe kann ich ja anscheinend auch nicht einfach weglassen, da der Steuersatz dann recht offenliegend wirkt und es sieht nicht so aus als wäre dieser dann noch vor Schmutz und Wasser geschützt.


----------



## on any sunday (4. August 2016)

https://www.bike24.de/p1114205.html


----------



## NicerThanYou (4. August 2016)

So sieht der ebend bei den ZR Race nicht aus! Da ist noch eine flache Abdeckkappe drüber damit der Steuersatz nicht so offenliegend ist, und kein Schmutz/Wasser reinkommt. Wenn ich bei mir die konische Kappe abmachen sieht es aus wie bei dem Link, kann ja aber so offenliegend nicht richtig sein.


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2016)

Kann dir nicht folgen. Natürlich ist das so richtig, wie es in meinem Link aussieht. Ansonsten alte obere Lagerschale raus, neue rein.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. August 2016)

Evtl passt der FSA H2051 8mm Spacer. Bei meinem Slide von 2014 mit FSA Orbit Z-t konnte ich auf den wechseln.


----------



## Hike_O (8. August 2016)

Also mein FSA Orbit Z 1.5 sieht so aus wie der Orbit Z 1.5R, allerdings habe ich auch noch zusätzlich den dicken Spacer verbaut.
Wenn ich den dicken Spacer entferne sieht mein Orbit Z dann identisch aus wie der verlinkte Orbit. Nur das die gelaserte Beschriftung dann nicht vorhanden ist, da diese bei mir nur auf dem Spacer aufgebracht ist.
Und weil mir das genau so merkwürdig vorkommt wie dir, fahre ich immer noch den extremen Spacerturm...
Und Hier nochmal ohne Spacer...alle Teile sind absolut identisch zu meinem Orbit.

Das scheint bei deinem No. 10 gleich zu sein. Den gibt es wohl auch mit oder ohne diesen filigranen Spacer.

In Kurz: Der Steuersatz scheint auch ohne den Spacer schon komplett zu sein.


----------



## Hike_O (8. August 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Evtl passt der FSA H2051 8mm Spacer. Bei meinem Slide von 2014 mit FSA Orbit Z-t konnte ich auf den wechseln.



Den hab ich mir auch besorgt, aber irgendwie passt das Teil nicht 100% zum Steuersatz und nun fliegt das Ding hier rum, weil mir das auch nicht richtig vorkam.
Könntest du mal ein Foto von Deinem Steuersatz machen? Ich würde das gerne mal vergleichen, weil bei mir so ein riesiger Spalt entstand und die Dichtung am Deckel somit total witzlos war.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. August 2016)




----------



## NicerThanYou (8. August 2016)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal Bilder gemacht. Einmal mit der konischen Abdeckung und einmal wie es ohne aussieht.

Könnte ich also auch problemlos den Vorbau ohne die konische Abdeckung auf den Steuersatz montieren?
Wie gesagt, da ist doch dann kein Schutz mehr gegen Dreck und Wasser vorhanden, das soll gut gehen? 
Weiterhin ist doch dann der ganze Druck direkt nur auf dem grauen Plastikring?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (8. August 2016)

Also ich glaube das ist dann auch bei Dir schon alles. Sämtliche Bilder die ich vom No10 finde, sind ebenfalls ohne weitere Abdeckung.
Ich hab bei mir mal die dicke Scheibe mit ein bissl Rot markiert, welche gem. Fotos auf der FSA Seite schon die Abdeckung darstellt.
Da drüber ist der fiese, nicht wirklich benötigte Spacer mit dem FSA Schriftzug.




Den hab ich auch noch gefunden :







Und hier gibt es Abdeckungen für FSA Steuersätze...wie gesagt, meiner liegt nur rum:
https://www.wowbikeparts.de/fsa/obere-abdeckung-fuer-steuersaetze-mit-1-1-8-gabelschaftmass


----------



## Hike_O (8. August 2016)

Die H2051 mit 8mm Dicke könnte ich Dir für 10€,- inkl. Versand noch anbieten. 
Bei mir passt sie definitiv nicht und oxidiert nur rum.


----------

